# Biscuit joiner or router with biscuit bit



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

So I already have a woodriver biscuit bit for my router (with table). Though I was debating to buy a biscuit joiner just for the dedicated tool so I don't have to set up the router table every time I need biscuits. Other than convenience, and the ability to set the blade at an angle easily, is there really any other reason for the dedicated biscuit joiner?

And do I really need $200 Freud or is the $99 Ryobi good enough for the once to twice a month usage?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Sometimes you want to bring the tool to the work instead of bringing the work to the tool. Being able to do both is best.

Buy the cheap one at first and buy better if it fails. <-good advice for most tools …


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

> Sometimes you want to bring the tool to the work instead of bringing the work to the tool. Being able to do both is best.
> 
> Buy the cheap one and if you use it to death buy better when it fails. <->


Two very good points… Though I'm not certain if I'd ever have use for the tool outside of my garage shop… 
And I do like the philosophy of wearing out the cheap one before spending the extra on top of the line…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well ill tell ya if i had to set up my router everytime i wanted to do bisquits,i probably would never do bisquits!.i love the bisquit joiner and use it a lot but i have other tools like the domino and kreg jig for pocket screws,they all have their purpose.if youll hardley ever use one dont bother or get a cheapy,but if it's a tool thats gonna get used buy quality or youll just spend more later.i started with a dewalt which was good but then i got a porter cable that i think is better.just my opinion for my needs,and *wants*-LOL.


----------



## EugdOT (Nov 17, 2016)

I got the VonHaus 8.5 Amp Wood Biscuit Plate Joiner for around $69 off amazon and quite happy with it. Originally was kicking around like you and never looked back. I don't use it often but when I do it's a breeze to Mark a line and cut a a lot. Like the other guys said so much easier to bring a tool to the work than the work to the tool.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

> well ill tell ya if i had to set up my router everytime i wanted to do bisquits,i probably would never do bisquits!.i love the bisquit joiner and use it a lot but i have other tools like the domino and kreg jig for pocket screws,they all have their purpose.if youll hardley ever use one dont bother or get a cheapy,but if it s a tool thats gonna get used buy quality or youll just spend more later.i started with a dewalt which was good but then i got a porter cable that i think is better.just my opinion for my needs,and *wants*-LOL.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, that's kind of where I'm at… I don't mind doing biscuits when I left the bit in the router, in the table so I don't have to set it up.. But when I don't it's a pain…i also have a jessem mortise mill for loose tenons, and a keg jog, so I have options but sometimes biscuits are just the way to go.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I got a whiteside #1945 router bit to do #20 biscuit cuts, used it once. Found it so much quicker to pull out a biscuit plate joiner that I got from HF for $40 with a super coupon. Still use the whiteside bit, but to cut slots into small boxes.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I sold my DW biscuit joiner years ago because I hardly ever needed to use it. On the rare occasions I do use biscuits, a router works fine, plus can do a whole lot of other tasks.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't use my biscuit jointer often but when I do it is so simple. It is about as close to fool proof as you can get from a power tool. I bought a basic old Feud at a garage sale for $25 several years ago and after using it I cannot imagine using a router to do it. I have not tried any of the others but it is such a simple tool, I cannot imagine needing an expensive one but maybe there are options or features that I am not aware of.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

My Porter Cable 557 performs well in my face frame fixture. I've designed several other fixtures for it as well, however they're proprietary and I don't post photos.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the PC, 557 I think, and it's a good machine. I've never used a cheap biscuit joiner but I've heard so many complaints about them over the years that I would never waste the money. Buy once cry once.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Used router method for a few years. Easy enough, it works, just requires lots of set up and adjustments every time. 
Once I broke down and bought a separate joiner, kicked myself for not doing it sooner. If you use biscuit joinery, buy a dedicated machine.

IME - Cheaper versions are just that cheap. The cheap ones have cheap fences, and many times more likely to create dimensional errors. Started with Ryobi picked up at garage sale, worked, but hated fence & accuracy, gave it away.

If all you want to spend is $100, shop used market. Lots of barely used Dewalt and PC joiners on CL.
Used a Dewalt 682 working on some theater set building at commercial shop, it did the job. Borrowed a friends idle Feud, it worked well enough to suggest buying. Took me awhile to get something I could afford, but I found a used PC 557 for $75 (and returned the Feud to it's owner).

+1 Rich - If you use biscuit joinery often, using the joiner as stationary tool makes it less prone to 'old man's hand strength' issues and improve joint cutting accuracy. TBH if you put a cheap Ryobi in stationary jig, it's still noisy, but some of the fence issues would diminish?

Best Luck.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I find biscuits useful, and I'm on my second joiner. The first was a Ryobi and I disliked it so much I opted for the PC 557 many years ago. It probably still doesn't earn it's keep in the shop…but when I need biscuits it works extremely well. A big use it gets is on mitered joints, so I guess I think that's an important feature. But you don't need to spend $200 (did you mean PC instead of Freud?) , many used PC (and Dewalt) model show up in the $100 range. If you find a PC (which is a little better than the Dewalt) be sure to check that it has the FF blade. That's a small blade for cutting slots for the face frame biscuits.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

When using them, I am typically putting biscuits in large parts for glue up. My old old old biscuit joiner is just the thing.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you all for the responses and insights. It really is most helpful in making a decision. I think maybe I'll casually look for a used PC557 to pop up in my local market. I'm in no hurry to add one as I have nothing pressing the need, but sounds like it would make a solid addition to make some of my builds easier.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The 2" FF blade doesn't come standard with the PC 557 joiner. That was the one thing about the it that left a bad taste in my mouth - that little blade is only available from PC and they rip you off for around $65 for it. The standard 4" blades are made by many companies and can be had if you need replacement for around $20.

I find the FF blade very useful though and am happy with it, just not the price.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It was included with mine, maybe it was the later models they dropped it out. But that reminds me of something to remember when buying a used one. the first ones had a problem with the fence if I recall correctly. So looking for a later model is not a bad idea. On the motor label they will be labeled "type 1" or such. Mine's a type 3, and I think that was when they got the bugs ironed out.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I use my router. Not sure why the set up is so hard. I eyeball the center of the wood and go. It's the same for both pieces so where is the set up trouble? I don't get it, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Rich, that blade came with mine and as far as I know was always included. I do agree their price for the replacement is blackmail, but so far mine still works fine. Maybe at some point they dropped including it to save money (isn't that always the case?). But that brings up a point about buying used ones I forgot to mention. The earliest models (type 1) had a problem, I think it was the fence. That was solved in later versions, mine is a Type 3 and has worked fine. The type can be found on the label.


----------



## Tmanpdx (Mar 11, 2019)

I sold my biscuit joiner years ago because it's a poor substitute for other methods of alignment. I would rather use a dado or rabbet joint to align a piece of work. It's stronger and faster.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

I prefer having dedicated tools/machines rather than adapting a tool for something else. 
It saves time and improves accuracy. I've been using a DeWallt biscuit cutter I bought 10+ years ago. The biscuit cutting router attachment I bought sits in a cupboard someplace…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you want one I see used Porter Cable models on Craigslist in the $50-$75 range. I would strongly suggest that you explore more Joinery options to up your woodworking skills. This book is the best out there in my opinion,

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Illustrated-Guide-Joinery-Rogowski-ebook/dp/B003TXSR5K

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you want one I see used Porter Cable models on Craigslist in the $50-$75 range. I would strongly suggest that you explore more Joinery options to up your woodworking skills. This book is the best out there in my opinion,

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Illustrated-Guide-Joinery-Rogowski-ebook/dp/B003TXSR5K

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------

